# Some dude on foot looking for his boat in Golden Playpark by the Library



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

The wife and I were walking up the path by the library and spotted a wet dude still in his skirt and carrying his paddle walking down stream quickly. I asked if he had lost his boat and he confirmed that he had. I did not see any other boaters giving chase and with no eddys that thing wasn't stopping any time soon. I forgot to tell him to call it in to the sheriff's department so they aren't' out searching for him. I bet the boats somewhere below Coors now. CC was cranking.


----------



## WAVE (Jul 26, 2014)

This is crazy I just saw this post. I am the person you are talking about haha. I still haven't found that boat yet or any of the other stuff yet but this was me haha.


----------



## j-jo-ber (Nov 8, 2013)

What make/model boat did you lose?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Check the beer plant?


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Where at coors do you go to ask about lost gear?


----------

